# Kotor 2 - Jedi Meister Vrook



## dezogger (24. Mai 2005)

Tach erstmal

Ich bin jetzt auf dem Planeten Dantooine. Dort habe ich bereits den Jedi-Meister-Vrook aus seiner Höhle befreit (jedoch habe ich ihn nicht gerade freundlich auf seine Fragen geantwortet). Danach habe ich dann gespeichert (ich habe zwar noch andere Spielstände aber die liegen sehr weit zurück)

So jetzt aber mal zum punkt gebracht: Ich geh dann in die Khoonda Basis und sage denen, dass die Söldner angreifen etc. und hab en paar leute rekrutiert. Nachdem ich den Söldneraufstand niedergeschlagen habe und ich den Dank dafür bekommen habe, kommt dann der Jedi-Meister-Vrook und ich habe keine Wahl als gegen ihn zu kämpfen (der Kampf findet in der Empfangshalle der Khoonda Basis statt).

Wenn ich den Meister (was ich nur einmal mit Mühe und Bugs geschafft habe) zur Hälfte besiegt hab, kommt ein Dialog mit Kraia, die sagt, dass ich mich konzentrieren soll und so weiter und der Vrook sagt dann auch noch was. Ich heil mich schnell und will dem den Rest geben und der Heilt sich einfach auch 

---------> ein UNENDLICHKAPF

Ich hab keine Ahnung, ob das etwas damit zu tun hat, dass ich ihm die bösen Antworten gegeben hat und dass ich überhaupt fast komplett im dunklen Bereich war. Ich hab sogar in den beiden PcGames Ausgaben 04-05 von 2005 die Lösungen von Kotor 2 angeschaut und da steht, dass man nach dem Söldnerkampf zurück zu seinem Raumschiff gehen kann.

Wie's aussieht darf ich jetzt wohl nochmal von neuem Anfangen, weil ich den Kerl einfach nicht gebacken krieg und weil ich gegen ihn sowieso alleine antreten muss, während die, die ich für den Söldnerkampf rekrutiert habe nur "saudumm" danebenstehen.


----------



## Magneto (24. Mai 2005)

dezogger am 24.05.2005 20:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach erstmal
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auf dem Planeten Dantooine. Dort habe ich bereits den Jedi-Meister-Vrook aus seiner Höhle befreit (jedoch habe ich ihn nicht gerade freundlich auf seine Fragen geantwortet). Danach habe ich dann gespeichert (ich habe zwar noch andere Spielstände aber die liegen sehr weit zurück)
> 
> ...




der Kampf is nicht ohne! hab ihn auch nur mit sehr vielen Versuchen und viel Glück geschafft! Einfach munter draufhauen! 

Du könntest auch mal die Schwierigkeit runterstellen für den Kampf und danach wieder hoch! Vielleicht gehts dann leichter für dich!


----------



## dezogger (24. Mai 2005)

wo regelt man die Schwierigkeit?


----------



## Rosini (25. Mai 2005)

dezogger am 24.05.2005 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> wo regelt man die Schwierigkeit?



Guck mal in den Optionen unter Gameplay. Dort solltest du den Schwierigkeitsgrad vermindern...


----------



## dezogger (25. Mai 2005)

japp ich habs gefunden...

nur schaff ich den trotzdem nicht


----------



## Alinor (25. Mai 2005)

dezogger am 25.05.2005 10:11 schrieb:
			
		

> japp ich habs gefunden...
> 
> nur schaff ich den trotzdem nicht



versuch ihn auf Distanz zu halten, lauf herum, benutz Force Lightning und vor allem viele, viele Medipacks.


----------



## BluBJungE (25. Mai 2005)

Ich fand Kotor 2 viel zu einfach ...
Bei jedem Endgegner 4-5 mal töten drauf und jeder war tot ...


----------



## Cool-J (25. Mai 2005)

Immer um die Pflanzen und den Tisch rumrennen, wenn der Kunde festhängt ganz viele Minen legen und den Kunden so hervorlocken dass der über die vielen, vielen Minen rennt -> Kampf dauert wenige Sekunden


----------

